# Am I being selfish?



## redhead26 (Jun 7, 2009)

My husband and I have been together for 7 years, married for only a few months. We have been having troubles, such as fighting, for almost a year now. We have two children together, ages 3 and 6. Whenever I bring the idea of a seperation up, he guilts me by saying I am not thinking of the kids, or Im being selfish by breaking up the family. Our main issues are dishonesty over little things that build up. For example, he lied to me about a friend on myspace, saying they just used to be friends. I discovered they used to live together and were engaged. I also found out that he had been talking to her on the phone. He denied it. He lied about quitting smoking, he lied about smoking pot still... ect. Little lies that grow into big ones. Whenever we fight, he goes upstairs to take a nap, or goes over to his friends house. He is constantly nagging me over everything and hes mean to me and sometimes the kids. I slapped him in the arm the other day and he slapped me back, hard....
I feel trapped, unhappy and guilty.
He will be wonderfull for a day, and then a jerk for 3. Im just not sure if I should take a step back or forward anymore. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

If he's being like this towards your kids, then you're not being selfish, you're looking out for the best interest for them. Sounds like he's got ALOT of growing up to do. If you need/want a seperation, dont let the guilt trips stop you, its only goin to get worse if you stick around, and its not fair for your childeren to go through that.


----------

